# mortgage holidays



## Ging ging (May 16, 2007)

Hi all

Just wanted to give you all bit of warning to check your mortgages, especially if you are pregnant or trying.

When we took our mortgage out we were under the impression we could have a "mortgage holiday" up to 6 months. When we took the mortgage out we were led to believe we could have this so called holiday after the first 12months of paying are mortgage, we stipulated that we wanted this option, as we wanted this function incase we had kids.  We have now been told we can't have it as we have not made over payments, in the last year the details were changed with no notification to us, so we can no longer have this service.

Please please check with your mortgage providers where you stand if you were hoping to use this service when you have your precious ones, as you still might have time to change lenders to use this service.

We are now facing a very grim few months, and are now looking at me having to return to work earlier than planned  

I don't want anyone else to feel like we do now, so if this post helps just one person, I will feel better.
xxxxxx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the information and sorry to hear about your situation. 

It might make no difference,but it would definitely be worth writing a letter of complaint if they didn't notify you of the change in rules. You probably need to complain to your bank first and then the financial services authority.

Best wishes Karenanna xxx


----------



## alex28 (Jul 29, 2004)

Good advice but you should also be aware that should you take a mortgage holiday they will require those payments you missed to be paid back - and generally not at the end of your mortgage - i.e. if you take a break of 6 months it wont extend your mortgage by 6 months but u will have to overpay over the next 6 months to pay it back - kind of defeats the object of it all really!


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Alex surely though TQ would have grounds for complaint if they hadn't made that clear at the time of taking out the mortgage?  I just assumed it was tagged on the end of your mortgage so I would've needed a Mortgage Advisor to spell that out and I doubt I'm the only one 

 for your TQ, always something to worry about isn't there? 

Axxx


----------

